# Dirk unveils his hook shot tonight



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

he went 2 for 2 with it on big ben. If he gets one or two low post moves? it's over for the league. 


THERE IS NOBODY in the league who can stop dirk. He has too many movess. He has those mchale like up n under fakes. He can put it on the floor and fade away to create space on shots. If you're too small he'll shoot over the top of you all game. Most big men his size can't keep up with him cause he's too damn quick and has an explosive first step. his footwork is rediculous. He can stop on the dime like a guard. He'll even post up on a big man and then fade away to create space on his jump shot

This is why the mavs are dangerous. both of their forwards can put the ball on the floor and can hit jumpers. If you don't "close out" on them and go for their ball fakes they'll go around you and either score or find an open teammate.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

No one can stop Dirk and Dirk still can't stop anybody. Call me when he starts playing some D.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> No one can stop Dirk and Dirk still can't stop anybody. Call me when he starts playing some D.


*sigh* and peja is so good defensively? how about cwebb? how about zach randolph? or melo? or ray allen? or shaq? how about gp getting torched by everyone? it's all good. Peeps can continue to diss dirk all they want but they WISH they had him on their team


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

I actually like Dirk as a player and think he is one of the better players in the league... but I don't like it when people come on the board hail their favorite player as the best player in the league. I don't come on the boards and make a thread about Jason Kidd being the shiznit at point guard and must have x-ray vision to make those passes.

You brought up Dirk as being the most unstoppable offensive player and I made a point about how he's a terrible defensive player.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> I actually like Dirk as a player and think he is one of the better players in the league... but I don't like it when people come on the board hail their favorite player as the best player in the league. I don't come on the boards and make a thread about Jason Kidd being the shiznit at point guard and must have x-ray vision to make those passes.
> 
> You brought up Dirk as being the most unstoppable offensive player and I made a point about how he's a terrible defensive player.


so dirk gives up 50 a night right? I give up man. I'll just stop posting here. You can't post anything about the mavs or dirk without someone trying to criticize something instead of big upping what they do right. You refused to answer my question. Why is it ok for peja to be 6 10 and grab less than 6 boards a game and play worse defense than dirk and be praised for his game while dirk consistently gets dissed on this board no matter what he does? it's sad really


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> 
> 
> I give up man. I'll just stop posting here.


Please do.



> You can't post anything about the mavs or dirk without someone trying to criticize something instead of big upping what they do right. You refused to answer my question. Why is it ok for peja to be 6 10 and grab less than 6 boards a game and play worse defense than dirk and be praised for his game while dirk consistently gets dissed on this board no matter what he does? it's sad really


Maybe people would be a little more receptive to a Mavs discussion if you weren't so overbearing and hardheaded.

You constantly come on here and talk about how great the Mavs are and as soon as somebody tries to make a counterpoint to anything you say you fall to pieces and start moaning about how everybody hates the Mavs and everybody hates Dirk and then for some reason always bring Peja into the conversation.

And do you want to know why the Mavs get criticized? Because they can't play a lick of defense. They gave up 108 points the Pistons of all teams. How can they ever expect to win a series against teams like Minnesota or San Antonio when they can't stop anybody from scoring. Tonights game was a perfect example, if Dirk doesn't play out of his mind and score 40 points the Mavs loose at home because teams can take it inside and get layups any time they want.

Why can't the Mavs play defense? They probably could if they tried, but there is absolutely NO commitment to it, they just watch guys go by them in transition and are completely disinterested in fighting to keep people off the block. I blame that on coaching, Don Nelson neads to realize this team is going to continue to underachieve unless he can get his guys committed to playing good defense.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> Please do.
> ...


The mavs gave up 50 points in the second half of tonights game. They played great "D" in the 3rd and great "D" late in the 4th. The lakers allowed the pistons to average 106 points against them in 2 games. Well what do you know? The pistons scored 108 against the lakers too? *gasp* 
http://www.nba.com/games/20031118/LALDET/boxscore.html

that was with the big four playing too. So no excuses. 

The spurs average 85 points a game against the mavs this year. The mavs only averaged like 88 against the spurs and won both games. So let's dead that. 

The mavs won a game against minnesota where they only shot 37 percent against the field because they only gave up 88 points and grabbed 60 boards (27 offensive) 

There's been plenty of games where kobe has had to go for 40 plus (remember his hot streak last year?) for the lakers to win games. 

The problem is I back my arguments with facts. you guys come with opinions. 


You guys don't watch the games. You see the final scores, look at efficiency ratings and deem such n such good and such n such bad. that's why you guys get mad at me. I watch the games. I'm a HUGE bball fan. i catch as many games as possible. I don't just used a few twisted stats in my arguments I support em wit the real deal and it pisses you guys off because you can't debate them so instead you ignore my questions and arguments and come back with lame attacks or cry to the mods to have threads locked.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> 
> 
> The mavs gave up 50 points in the second half of tonights game. They played great "D" in the 3rd and great "D" late in the 4th. The lakers allowed the pistons to average 106 points against them in 2 games.


50 points in a half isn't good. You shouldn't let teams score 100 a game, that's something the East has realized that the West still needs to learn.

And the Pistons have averaged 112 points against the Mavs. 

You're not the only one who watches games buddy, and anyone who watches the Mavs play notices they have no interior defense.

And if you thought the Mavs played "great" D in the second half you need to watch more basketball. Detroit got sloppy with the ball and Dallas forced some turnovers, but the Pistons got to the rim at will and the Mavs were never able to force them into taking any bady shots.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> 50 points in a half isn't good. You shouldn't let teams score 100 a game, that's something the East has realized that the West still needs to learn.
> ...


the east has learned that? since when? I don't call slowing down the pace of the game and bricking more shots than wnba bench players good "D" the west has alot of dope offensive players. Those teams are hard to stop. The mavs score alot more than most teams so teams get alot more scoring opportunites against them. They don't just wait until there are 2 secs left on the shotclock every time before shooting. If someone has a good shot they take it. once again. can you read? I said in the 3rd quarter and late in the 4th the mavs played good "D". The pistons only scored 19 on them in the 3rd. Why is it cause the pistons turned the ball over it was from their "sloppy play?" You just admitted that the mavs "forced turnovers" so that's a contradiction. The pistons had like 4 24 second shot clock violations in the fourth quarter. billups and rip were 12 outta 29 from the field. They didn't play well at all. Did th epistons play good "D" tonight? The mavs shot the same percentage against them as the pistons shot against them. All that matters is the final score. I can live with the pistons big men scoring 45 points if the pistons 2 leading scores don't even combine for 30. The point is the lakers gave up alot of points ot the pistons too. Why not talk about that? Cause it's not the mavs. And this thread is about dirk's offensive ability. not this other stuff you're taling about


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

4 shot clock violations in the 4th? Where do you get this stuff. That didn't happen.

The Pistons played good D in the sense that they didn't give up a lot of easy buckets. They only gave up 32 points in the paint, Dirk and Nash were just hitting all their jumpers.

Detroit scored 56 in the paint- no interior D, like I've been saying all along.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 4 shot clock violations in the 4th? Where do you get this stuff. That didn't happen.
> 
> The Pistons played good D in the sense that they didn't give up a lot of easy buckets. They only gave up 32 points in the paint, Dirk and Nash were just hitting all their jumpers.
> ...



They did? since when is allowing a team to shoot 56 percent from the field good? You guys have twisted logic. You've backed yourself into a corner and you're too proud to admit that you're wrong. I meant in the game. I know they had 2 in a row and had alot of forced shots with the clock running down. The mavs have never scored alot in the paint. So let's not go there. It's funny how the pistons allowing 56 percent from the field is "good d in a sense" but the mavs do the same thing and win the game but it's "bad"


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

merc you seem to be a delusional fan of the Mavericks that refuse to believe that there is any weakness to Dirk's game and when someone does you point to other players. A healthy discussion involves both strength and weaknesses of a team or player. All you are doing is boasting of the Mavericks and how great they are doing and that no one can stop Dirk. I'm not going to state your intentions on why you post such things nor am I going to speculate but the quality of these posts are low and serves no purpose than to get 

Dirk has holes in his game but who doesn't. I agree that no one can stop Dirk. His defense is so bad that even Dirk can't stop himself. obviously i'm kidding. but the Pistons sporadically score over 100, maybe 2x a month. Mavericks do rely on solid offensive execution and they have plenty of weapons. If they play better D then there is no reason why they can't win 70 games. Dirk is getting better and if he takes this offseason to improve on that aspect then he can very well be the complete package.

but don't post about how good a player is without 

1) asking a question to other posters.
2) asking for a comment

if you want to ensure a good discussion.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> merc you seem to be a delusional fan of the Mavericks that refuse to believe that there is any weakness to Dirk's game and when someone does you point to other players. A healthy discussion involves both strength and weaknesses of a team or player. All you are doing is boasting of the Mavericks and how great they are doing and that no one can stop Dirk. I'm not going to state your intentions on why you post such things nor am I going to speculate but the quality of these posts are low and serves no purpose than to get
> 
> Dirk has holes in his game but who doesn't. I agree that no one can stop Dirk. His defense is so bad that even Dirk can't stop himself. obviously i'm kidding. but the Pistons sporadically score over 100, maybe 2x a month. Mavericks do rely on solid offensive execution and they have plenty of weapons. If they play better D then there is no reason why they can't win 70 games. Dirk is getting better and if he takes this offseason to improve on that aspect then he can very well be the complete package.
> ...


man I started a thread about dirk adding another offensive weapon to his arsenal. do you see me defending his defense? nope. But other guys are just as bad on defense and peeps on this board give them a pass cause they are fans of that team. No team in the nba this year would win 70 games the west is too deep. The lakers and kings aren't good defensive teams. yet peeps seem to forget that fact or never bring it up. At least the mavs REBOUND the ball. The lakers and kings aren't even in the top 10. How did this thread go from being about dirk's hook shot to this? LOL 

So when lebron plays well and peeps praise him that's wrong? It's common knowledge that dirk's "D" isn't great. So why keep bringing it up? Why is it everytime the mavs do something well peeps can't bring up anything other than defense? Then when other teams play bad defensively there are excuses as to WHY THEY AREN'T A GOOD DEFENSIVE TEAM. It's a double standard


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> They did? since when is allowing a team to shoot 56 percent from the field good?


Outside of Dirk and Nash, the Mavs only shot 44%. Like I said, they didn't play bad D, Dirk and Nash were out of control.

And I DID notice during the game that Dirk had developed a hook. He even hit a couple nice lefties.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> Outside of Dirk and Nash, the Mavs only shot 44%. Like I said, they didn't play bad D, Dirk and Nash were out of control.
> ...


\

so now you wanna take away how well certain mavs shot against the pistons to lower the FG PERCENTAGE? lol gee man I'll remember that the next time the mavs face shaq. :laugh:


----------



## catcher (Jan 2, 2004)

He actually complimented dirk, which i think is what you were looking for. Im just happy they beat detroit.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>catcher</b>!
> He actually complimented dirk, which i think is what you were looking for. Im just happy they beat detroit.


yep and it only took 14 replies for him to compliment dirk once. :laugh:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I've been saying he's been playing incredibly all night, you just see what you want to see.

I'm not knocking the Mavs AT ALL by saying the rest of the team shot 44%, I was SHOWING how important Dirk and Nash are to the team and how they are singlehandedly winning them games. 

My whole point was that Dirk and Nash were indefensable tonight, meaning no matter what you did on D, they were hitting their shots.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I've been saying he's been playing incredibly all night, you just see what you want to see.
> 
> I'm not knocking the Mavs AT ALL by saying the rest of the team shot 44%, I was SHOWING how important Dirk and Nash are to the team and how they are singlehandedly winning them games.
> ...


and i'llmake sure i use this argument whenever you mention the mavs "defense" from now on :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This thread had so much potential when I clicked on it. Hell even through the first post, I was like, ALRIGHTY...but then it just took a turn...

I like Dirk's offensive game. And I like watching him grab a rebound and start a fast break at 7 feet tall and then pull up and drain an unblockable 3. He's like a crazy out of control taller version of Tracy Mcgrady. I love it.

Adding a post game would solve a lot of problems for Dallas. Maybe he's the future answer at the 5 for them?


----------



## Derrex (Jul 21, 2002)

I think we all know that Dirk is offensively unstoppable on certain nights. Other nights, hes just average. Dirk's defense is not that bad. He is 7 feet tall which gets him a fair share of blocks and steals. Sometimes, though, his defensive game slips probably do more to mental slips. Defense is 10% Physical and 90% Mental. He can be as good as he wants to be.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Sometimes Dirk does look like an average 7-footer with a good shooting stroke... sometimes I wonder what people would think of him if he weren't European... I think that brings a certain amount of recognition on its own... but there's no debating that he can score.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

The Mavs and Dirk Nowitzki suck.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> The Mavs and Dirk Nowitzki suck.


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MDTS and MCTS (Sep 2, 2003)

Didn't they beat you guys twice?:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

merc_cuban I don´t think there is anyone on this board that really hates the Mavs or Dirk personally. But there are lots of people that get annoyed with you(and other Mavs fans) coming over to the general board and posting statements without arguing anything. In a way you create those "haters" yourself. The problem is the way you give the message. Instead of arguing constructively, and trying to come up with a resolution, you bluntly insist on your opinions, simply using evidence that supports your opinion, and ignoring everything else. Just look at your argument: "he gets one or two low post moves? it's over for the league." Dirk is a good, an at time unstoppable, player offfensively...but what is your implication by saying it is over for the league...is Dirk the next Wilt, Karrem..? Or just look at this: "THERE IS NOBODY in the league who can stop dirk. He has too many movess." These type of statements are an invitation for "the haters" to bash you for being so ignorant...it is generally a good idea to stay away from such absolute statements...since they don´t form the basis of a good discussion...There are a dozen players who, when they get hot, become unstoppable, Dirk is only one of them...T-mac, KG, Shaq, Duncan, Iverson are some others just to name few. There have been tons of games where Dirk was kept below 15pts..."Too many moves" ??? Do you know what you are talking about? The only move Dirk has is his Jumpshot...you keep on talking about how dangerous the Mavs are...why are they #4 on the West??? I am a Twolves supporter and I hope they match up with Mavs instead of any of the other big 5....


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Derrex</b>!
> He is 7 feet tall which gets him a fair share of blocks and steals.


I don't understand how being 7'0 tall gives you an advantage in steals.


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

I think it's quite fair to say that there are not many players as unstoppable as Dirk, when hot.

Shaq is unstoppable in single coverage if healthy and on shape, but I don't thikn it will happen to often in the future, and even when it happens a defence can double him and gamble on the shooters.
Duncan is the best player in the league overall, but I don't see him as unstoppable as Dirk for long stretches. I've even seen players able to defend him in single coverage for several minutes.
Garnett is not that much of a scorer, doesn't have Dirk's touch from the outside, he can't separate as well, and his not that good shooting off balance.
Iverson can separate from anyone, but his jumper is too streaky. 
Kobe can take his turnaround 18footer over anyone, I've seen him really suffering only Kirilenko, last year. But that's not a shot you can count on for too long, and it leads to some good streaks but nothing more.

Dirk, imo is different. No big man in the league can stop him from taking HIS shot, that is an high % one, and doubleteaming him is a lot harder than doubleteaming a post player.
His game is so unique that it makes him, in my opinion, the most unstoppable scorer I've seen in a while.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> The problem is I back my arguments with facts. you guys come with opinions.


The nerve of some people, voicing there opinion on a discussion board :laugh:


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> THERE IS NOBODY in the league who can stop dirk. He has too many movess. He has those mchale like up n under fakes. He can put it on the floor and fade away to create space on shots. If you're too small he'll shoot over the top of you all game. Most big men his size can't keep up with him cause he's too damn quick and has an explosive first step. his footwork is rediculous. He can stop on the dime like a guard. He'll even post up on a big man and then fade away to create space on his jump shot


You know, when you take into consideration how unstoppable he is with his plethora of great offense, his 45% FG shooting doesn't look all that good.
And as for his newfound weapon, the hook: have you heard the term sample size before? 2 for 2, wow, move over Kareem...


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>panthera_pardus</b>!
> merc_cuban I don´t think there is anyone on this board that really hates the Mavs or Dirk personally. But there are lots of people that get annoyed with you(and other Mavs fans) coming over to the general board and posting statements without arguing anything. In a way you create those "haters" yourself. The problem is the way you give the message. Instead of arguing constructively, and trying to come up with a resolution, you bluntly insist on your opinions, simply using evidence that supports your opinion, and ignoring everything else. Just look at your argument: "he gets one or two low post moves? it's over for the league." Dirk is a good, an at time unstoppable, player offfensively...but what is your implication by saying it is over for the league...is Dirk the next Wilt, Karrem..? Or just look at this: "THERE IS NOBODY in the league who can stop dirk. He has too many movess." These type of statements are an invitation for "the haters" to bash you for being so ignorant...it is generally a good idea to stay away from such absolute statements...since they don´t form the basis of a good discussion...There are a dozen players who, when they get hot, become unstoppable, Dirk is only one of them...T-mac, KG, Shaq, Duncan, Iverson are some others just to name few. There have been tons of games where Dirk was kept below 15pts..."Too many moves" ??? Do you know what you are talking about? The only move Dirk has is his Jumpshot...you keep on talking about how dangerous the Mavs are...why are they #4 on the West??? I am a Twolves supporter and I hope they match up with Mavs instead of any of the other big 5....


Summed up very accurately, probably states the feelings of 95% of the people who reply to his posts. Too bad he'll still bash you for it :yes:


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>panthera_pardus</b>!
> merc_cuban I don´t think there is anyone on this board that really hates the Mavs or Dirk personally. But there are lots of people that get annoyed with you(and other Mavs fans) coming over to the general board and posting statements without arguing anything. In a way you create those "haters" yourself. The problem is the way you give the message. Instead of arguing constructively, and trying to come up with a resolution, you bluntly insist on your opinions, simply using evidence that supports your opinion, and ignoring everything else. Just look at your argument: "he gets one or two low post moves? it's over for the league." Dirk is a good, an at time unstoppable, player offfensively...but what is your implication by saying it is over for the league...is Dirk the next Wilt, Karrem..? Or just look at this: "THERE IS NOBODY in the league who can stop dirk. He has too many movess." These type of statements are an invitation for "the haters" to bash you for being so ignorant...it is generally a good idea to stay away from such absolute statements...since they don´t form the basis of a good discussion...There are a dozen players who, when they get hot, become unstoppable, Dirk is only one of them...T-mac, KG, Shaq, Duncan, Iverson are some others just to name few. There have been tons of games where Dirk was kept below 15pts..."Too many moves" ??? Do you know what you are talking about? The only move Dirk has is his Jumpshot...you keep on talking about how dangerous the Mavs are...why are they #4 on the West??? I am a Twolves supporter and I hope they match up with Mavs instead of any of the other big 5....


and there is? Name me one player in the nba who can stop dirk *hears crickets chirping* Unless you have something to say about dirk's offensive game then THANK YOU FOR STOPPING BY AND PLEASE DON'T STOP BY AGAIN


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> Unless you have something to say about dirk's offensive game then THANK YOU FOR STOPPING BY AND PLEASE DON'T STOP BY AGAIN


Ouch! Somebody got exposed and doesn't like it! :laugh:


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: Re: Dirk unveils his hook shot tonight*



> Originally posted by <b>sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> You know, when you take into consideration how unstoppable he is with his plethora of great offense, his 45% FG shooting doesn't look all that good.
> And as for his newfound weapon, the hook: have you heard the term sample size before? 2 for 2, wow, move over Kareem...



DID i SAY HE MASTERED THE HOOK SHOT? no i didn't. I said he "unveiled it" last night. he's been working on it in practice and this off season. So 45 percent is bad for dirk huh? Let me see who I can find that shoots worse than dirk does

There's iverson 39 percent
There's melo 42 percent 
There's bron 41 percent
There's kobe 42 percent
There's ray allen 44 percent
There's TMAC 42 percent 

do you want me to continue? or will you just put your foot in your mouth?


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> 
> 
> and there is? Name me one player in the nba who can stop dirk *hears crickets chirping*


I can't. Now name me one player that can stop Shaq. Or Duncan. Or Iverson. Or Garnett. You can't. Why? Because this isn't 1 on 1 basketball. Yeah, teams run isolation play for their top guys but that's where help defense comes into play. 
Basically I'm saying that your question itself cannot be answered because it's not a fair question in the sense that the situation you called for doesn't happen.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> The nerve of some people, voicing there opinion on a discussion board :laugh:


i know huh? The nerve of those guys blindly sucking off their players even when their opinions are proven wrong.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Dirk needs to shoot more*

He is too unselfish. He can score whenever he wants no doubt. He should be scoring 40 every night.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Ouch! Somebody got exposed and doesn't like it! :laugh:


yep and it was you. You brought up dirk's 45 percent shooting but melo, bron, iverson, tmac, allen, and kobe all shoot worse than dirk. *pats you on da back*


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Dirk unveils his hook shot tonight*



> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now see, here's where you start (or continue) to lose some credibility. Your whole argument is about the greatness of Dirk. How HE is unstoppable and how HE has a great variety of offensive moves. But now that someone brings up a valid response to your statement you have to start bringing other names in. My comment had nothing to do with any other players, why bring them up?


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't. Now name me one player that can stop Shaq. Or Duncan. Or Iverson. Or Garnett. You can't. Why? Because this isn't 1 on 1 basketball. Yeah, teams run isolation play for their top guys but that's where help defense comes into play.
> Basically I'm saying that your question itself cannot be answered because it's not a fair question in the sense that the situation you called for doesn't happen.


Since when did this turn into a shaq, duncan, iverson or kg thread? Iverson stops himself. He's not a good shooter and has plenty of off games. In round of of last years playoffs duncan averaged under 20 ppg. Shaq is unstoppable. Kg only has like 4 career 30 point playoff games with like 2 of them coming last year. Just like dirk has weaknesses so do shaq and duncan. put them on the line and they CHOKE. Turn iverson into a jump shooter and he chokes. The only thing peeps can sad bad about dirk is his defense. You cannot stop him offensively. he shoots the 2 and 3 well. can fade away. Can rise up over the top of you, can put it on the floor. can use up n under moves, and MAKES his freethrows. Offensively he's the nba's best scorer.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> 
> 
> i know huh? The nerve of those guys blindly sucking off their players even when their opinions are proven wrong.


This coming from one of the biggest fanboys on this site :laugh: 

Alright, it's obvious that you can't have an unbiased discussion about the Mavs or Nowitski so I'll just let it go. Boy, between you and realdeal I don't know who is worse......


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Dirk unveils his hook shot tonight*



> Originally posted by <b>sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Now see, here's where you start (or continue) to lose some credibility. Your whole argument is about the greatness of Dirk. How HE is unstoppable and how HE has a great variety of offensive moves. But now that someone brings up a valid response to your statement you have to start bringing other names in. My comment had nothing to do with any other players, why bring them up?





> Originally posted by <b>sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't. Now name me one player that can stop Shaq. Or Duncan. Or Iverson. Or Garnett. You can't. Why? Because this isn't 1 on 1 basketball. Yeah, teams run isolation play for their top guys but that's where help defense comes into play.
> Basically I'm saying that your question itself cannot be answered because it's not a fair question in the sense that the situation you called for doesn't happen.


make up your mind. one minute you want the thread to focus on dirk after I rip ya lil argument to shreeds then the next minute you're bringing up guys who you feel are more unstoppable to support your "on life support" twisted argument. Now you're mad cause some of the nba's best scorers shoot even worse from the field than dirk does. Does than make them bad scorers? nope. All of those guys would be someone I wouldn't mind taking the last shot with the game on the line.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> This coming from one of the biggest fanboys on this site :laugh:
> ...



now youre mad. A fan boy is a fan who just supports their teams when they win. i've been a mavs fan for almost 2 decades. I suffered through 14 win seasons and still supported and went to games and wore the gear when it "wasn't cool" to do so. A fan boy is a person who considers their opinions LAW. They have no facts that support it and just blindly ride their players. I back everything I have to say with facts. You on the other hand cannot do that so you resort to this immature lame brain tactic as your final desperation attempt at "winning the debate"


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> make up your mind. one minute you want the thread to focus on dirk after I rip ya lil argument to shreeds then the next minute you're bringing up guys who you feel are more unstoppable to support your "on life support" twisted argument.


I believe you were the first person to bring other names into our discussion.



> Now you're mad


Actually I'm laughing at you, but a good guess. Really.



> A fan boy is a person who considers their opinions LAW.


 And this doesn't sound 100% like you? How long have you been arguing about the Mavs, have you ever once conceded to someone else being right in what they've said?



> Just like dirk has weaknesses so do shaq and duncan. put them on the line and they CHOKE. Turn iverson into a jump shooter and he chokes. The only thing peeps can sad bad about dirk is his defense.


A perfect way to sum up my point about your unbiased, blind devotion. You admit Dirk has weaknesses but you can't bring yourself to say what they are, you need to say "the only thing peeps can say bad", as in other people. 
And I'm supposedly mad? Just the opposite. There's no way I could put you (or realdeal) on my ignore list, you guys are too damn entertaining!! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> your final desperation attempt at "winning the debate"


You always complain about how the other posters and moderators on this site are "against you," well if anyone is against you, then the reason why is because you're always making statements like this, talking about how you beat other people and ripped their argument to shreds and their arguments are on life support and whatnot.

Other people don't come on this site to try to win arguments with people, they come to talk about basketball and hopefully learn something from other posters.

If you would just not be so overbearing then people wouldn't get into these stupid drawn-out debates with you.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> *sigh* and peja is so good defensively?


i stopped reading that post right there. wasn't it PEJA who stopped dirk in the playoffs 2 years ago?


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe you were the first person to bring other names into our discussion.
> ...



his weakness is his defense. Offensively he has no weaknesses. Who cares who brought what up first? how are you gonna tell me not to bring up other players in my argument when you did it too? that's just "not smart"


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> You always complain about how the other posters and moderators on this site are "against you," well if anyone is against you, then the reason why is because you're always making statements like this, talking about how you beat other people and ripped their argument to shreds and their arguments are on life support and whatnot.
> ...


LOL man you're still mad about last night? get over it already. you're the sensitive guy who made the posts crying for help. If someone is in a debate they are in it to win the argument. I mean wiht a name like "ronartestfan" i should expect you to be schizo and delusional. LOL This kid thinks his words matter to me. The sooner you understand that you're wasting your breath the sooner you can move on and stop making threads like the one you made last night


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> 
> i stopped reading that post right there. wasn't it PEJA who stopped dirk in the playoffs 2 years ago?


hahahahhahahahahahahahah. 2 years ago dirk had bone spurs in his ankle that required IMMEDIATE SURGERY right after the playoffs. Peja only played 2 FULL games for the kings in that series so what the heck are you talking about? The kings had christie on dirk then doubled him with either divac or cwebb. tsk tsk another clueless fan


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> 
> 
> The sooner you understand that you're wasting your breath the sooner you can move on.


I think this sums up perfectly what goes on when trying to discuss anything with this guy.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

This is getting so damn funny! 



> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> Who cares who brought what up first?


Um, you did.....



> make up your mind. one minute you want the thread to focus on dirk after I rip ya lil argument to shreeds then the next minute you're bringing up guys who you feel are more unstoppable to support your "on life support" twisted argument.


Then we keep on going in circles:



> how are you gonna tell me not to bring up other players in my argument when you did it too? that's just "not smart"


I didn't say anything like that until you said the same thing. Then, when I correctly pointed out that you were the first one to mention other players, you change to "Who cares who brought what up first?". Why was it wrong for me to do it but when you do we shouldn't question it??

Help me out people. I know I'm yelling at a brick wall but can everyone else see what I'm trying to say?


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> 
> 
> hahahahhahahahahahahahah. 2 years ago dirk had bone spurs in his ankle that required IMMEDIATE SURGERY right after the playoffs. Peja only played 2 FULL games for the kings in that series so what the heck are you talking about? The kings had christie on dirk then doubled him with either divac or cwebb. tsk tsk another clueless fan


wow you can flame. congrats. did you watch the series? does peja have to play 2 full games?? how about you look at his minutes instead? dude, peja doesn't play great defense but in that series he played PHYSICAL defense. that PHYSICAL defense is what stopped Dirk. play soft vs Dirk and you'll get burned.


----------



## Derrex (Jul 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't understand how being 7'0 tall gives you an advantage in steals.


Long arms


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Derrex</b>!
> 
> 
> Long arms


Then Elton Brand and Tyson Chandler should be among the leaders in steals as well as Shawn Bradley.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

hey merc, if I understood this thread correctly, the majority of the posters agreed with you that dirk is unstoppable when he is hot.


----------

